# Unendlich viele Details durch neue Engine? Unlimited-Detail-Real-Time-Rendering-Technologie



## matthias2304 (2. August 2011)

Durch die sogenannte Unlimited-Detail-Real-Time-Rendering-Technologie des Entwicklers Euclideon ist eine Engine, welche es erlaubt unendlich viele Details darzustellen. Dabei wird auf die heute aktuelle Technik der Polygonen verzichtet und statt dessen sich der sogenannten Point-Clouds bedient - quasi 3D-Atome. Diese lassen sich in Echtzeit  berechnen und in unbegrenztem Maße. Nun gab es ein Update der Engine, welche vielleicht bald in die Spiele-Industrie wiederzufinden ist. 
Hier ein nettes Video dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00gAbgBu8R4&feature=player_detailpage

Meine Meinung:

Leider gibt der Artikel nicht mehr her. Ich muss sagen, dass die Idee höchst interessant ist. Das Video ist auch mehr Werbung als wirklich ein " wie-funzt-das-Ganze-und-wo-liegt-der-Vor/Nachteil"-Video. Denoch würde ich gern fachkundige Meinungen dazu hören. Kennt sich jemand mit Point-Clouds aus (3D-Atomen)? Postet hier!!!!

__________________________
Quelle:Neue Technologie ermöglicht unendlich viele Details in Spielen | Rebelgamer.de - Wir zeigen's dir!


----------



## Memphys (2. August 2011)

Davon hat man doch schonmal was gehört, oder?

Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht das sich das durchsetzen wird bevor nicht AMD/Nvidia es aus marketingtechnischen Gründen in den Grafikkarten supporten (denke nicht, das es mit heutigen Grakas geht). Ausserdem denke ich das da stark übertrieben wird, unendlich Polygone könnt man auch theoretisch machen...


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

Das ganze ist so garnicht neu, und wurde schon vor 1 Jahr als Schrott bezeichnet.
Die Idee an sich, wenn sie umsetzbar wäre, ist gut.
Allerdings bräuchte man für "Unlimited Detail" (mal von einem Frame ausgehend) unendlich viel Speicher.
da wir aber nicht unendlich viel Speicher haben, und auch gerne Animationen sehen, kann man nicht unendlich viele Details speichern/darstellen.
Ich würde das ganze mal vorsichtig als Vaporware bezeichnen, denn was man sieht, nämlich Point Clouds, gibts schon seit Jahren.
Etwas, das wirklich nach was neuem oder auch nur praktikablem aussieht, haben sie noch nicht gezeigt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2011)

Kommt gleich was auf der Mainpage ... kuriose Sache.


----------



## matthias2304 (2. August 2011)

Ja das stimmt, die Sache ist nicht komplett neu. Hier handelt es sich um ein Update der Idee....ich weiß auch nicht, ob es mit den heutigen Grakas geht. Das Problem ist, dass keinerlei Infos zu der dahinter stehenden Technik geliefert werden....

@PCGH_Marc: Danke


----------



## matthias2304 (2. August 2011)

Jetzt auf der Main-Page: 
Unlimited Detail-Technologie: Punkte statt Polygone, Voxel oder Raytracing - neue Infos - cpu, grafikkarte

Hier hat PCGH schnell reagiert und ein paar interessante Infos zusammengetragen.


----------



## Madman1209 (2. August 2011)

Hi,

ich kann ich erinnern, dass Golem und CB vor über einem Jahr davon berichtet hatten (PCGH wahrscheinlich auch).

Damals gab es Euclideon noch nicht, die einzigen Infos gab es auf Unlimited Detail Technology - Home



> ich weiß auch nicht, ob es mit den heutigen Grakas geht



So wie ich es verstehe brauchst du eben keine leistungsfähige Grafikkarte, da nur die Punkte, die gerade dein Bild ausmachen berechnet werden müssen. Es gibt aber sehr viele Videos zu "Unlimited Detail" bei YouTube.

Wobei ich sagen mus, dass Update jetzt sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Die "alten" Videos waren nicht sehr ansprechend. Wenn jetzt noch Animationen dazukommen und das Ganze tatsächlich auf einem Laptop ohne Grafikmonster läuft - perfekt 

VG,
Mad


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

Ja, WENN.
Sie waren vor einem Jahr genauso weit wie heute.
Wenn man sich keine Gedanken über die Technik macht, hört es sich toll an.
Aber sonst...
Naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee bzgl. des Speicherverbrauchs


----------



## Legacyy (2. August 2011)

Die Idee ist auf jeden Fall gut, mal sehen wie das bei den Demos aussieht, das Wasser sieht ja noch recht bescheiden aus^^
Ich denke nicht, dass da so viel Speicher verbraucht wird, vlt bis zu 2GB höchstens. Das sollten aber auch aktuelle Grakas schaffen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2011)

matthias2304 schrieb:


> Hier hat PCGH schnell reagiert und ein paar interessante Infos zusammengetragen.


Wir hatten das seit dem Wochenende im Blick, hatten es in Sachen Priorität aber weiter hinten eingestuft.


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

2GB
Ich denke das geht eher in Richtung 50 - 60 GB.
Für 1 Frame 
Also, 1 Animation als Beispiel 3s, 180 Frames (bei 60fps)
Was sagt uns das?
180 * 50 GB?
Das muss dann auch noch verarbeitet werden, weil nur Punkte gerendert werden, die sichtbar sind (Probleme: Brechung, Spiegelung, Volumen)
Dazu kommt das Problem der niedrigen Übertragungsrate HDD -> CPU -> GPU oder HDD -> GPU.


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. August 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> 2GB
> Ich denke das geht eher in Richtung 50 - 60 GB.
> Für 1 Frame
> Also, 1 Animation als Beispiel 3s, 180 Frames (bei 60fps)
> ...



Woher willst du wissen, dass die Technik so viel Speicher verbrauchen wird?


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass die Technik so viel Speicher verbrauchen wird?


Weil man einen gewissen Detailgrad haben will. Wenn man genauso viel wie heute speichern müsste, klar dann kann mit weniger auskommen.
Aber wir wollen ja mehr haben. Und in echten Szenen, funktioniert das nicht mit Instancing wie im Video. Da gibts insgesamt 3 Modelle. In nem Spiel sind es dann doch etwas mehr.


----------



## Kokopalme (2. August 2011)

Ob der Speicher jetzt reicht oder nicht, die Technik ist wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir hatten das seit dem Wochenende im Blick, hatten es in Sachen Priorität aber weiter hinten eingestuft.



Ist ja mal eine Wunder das ihr schnell seit


----------



## Legacyy (2. August 2011)

@spionkaese
bisher konnte man das über diese Rechnung ungefähr abschätzen, wie viel Speicher verbraucht wird. Jedoch ist dies eine komplett neuen Engine und dann kann man das nicht so pauschal sagen, da man nicht weiß wie der speicherbedarf berechnet wird.

Ich freu mich schon wenn die Engine in ein paar Jahren einsatzbereit ist


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @spionkaese
> bisher konnte man das über diese Rechnung ungefähr abschätzen, wie viel Speicher verbraucht wird. Jedoch ist dies eine komplett neuen Engine und dann kann man das nicht so pauschal sagen, da man nicht weiß wie der speicherbedarf berechnet wird.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon wenn die Engine in ein paar Jahren einsatzbereit ist


Die Rohdaten muss man aber auch speichern und verarbeiten. Und dank "Unlimited-Detail" (bei unlimited-speicher) braucht man eine Menge Speicher. UNd hdds sind langsam. Also, entweder 100 GB Ram, oder Festplatten mit Übertragungsraten wie DDR3.
Könnte beides teuer werden  
Klar, im Speicher der Grafikkarte wirds weniger, aber man will ja auch Volumenstreuung (Godrays), Brechung, etc. daher kann man nicht einfach alle Punkte, die nicht sichtbar sind verwerfen.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. August 2011)

Spionkaese ich weiss nicht so recht ob ich dir deine pi * daumen Rechnungen abnehmen soll. Hast du dich richtig gut eingelesen? 
Also wie ich das gelesen habe ist die Darstellung mit Polygonen 1000 mal komplexer. Ausserdem entwickelt doch niemand eine Engine, die Speicher im Überfluss benötigt. Eigentlich wollten sie mit dieser Engine ja genau das Gegenteil erreichen..
komisch


Offizielle Website:

Unlimited Detail Technology - Home


Gruss


----------



## ragazi (2. August 2011)

@sionkaese: Woher nimst du deine Weißheiten? Meines Wissens, wird das Gros an Speicher für Texturen verwendet! Das Benefit dieser Technologie soll sein, dass eben keine Texturen mehr benötigt werden. Genau das Gegenteil wird also der Fall sein; dass eben weniger Speicher benötigt wird. 

Wenn die technologie hält, was sie verspricht, geht sie eben nicht den Engen Pfad der Texturen und Arays sondern einen völlig anderen. 

Wenn man das mit aktuellen Bordmitteln realisieren wollte, also mit "alten" Engines, hätte man genau den Effekt, den du beschreibst. So lassen wir uns doch einfach mal überraschen, was kommt. Die werden kaum etwas anpreisen, was mit aktueller Hardware nicht zu realisieren sein wird.


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

So, ich glaube das hier erklärt das ganze vernünftig und zeigt die Probleme auf.
Und hier eine andere Engine, die ähnlich funktioniert, das aber für Geländedarstellung und Zerstörung von Geometrie.


----------



## Domowoi (2. August 2011)

Was ich mich immer frage könnte man nicht wenn man sehr viel Zeit in die Modelle steckt das selbe auch mit Polygonen erreichen? Klar man würde verdammt viele benötigen und es wäre sehr zeitaufwendig so etwas zu programmieren aber das ist die neue Methode vermutlich auch.

Geht nicht Tessalation schon etwa in die Richtung?


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/97297-unlimited-detail-eine-revolution.html

da die usernews von letztem jahr dazu ^^


----------



## Memphys (2. August 2011)

@Domowoi: Ja, könnte man, aber wenn ich das im video richtig verstanden hab geht es mit dieser Technologie wesentlich schneller, ausserdem bietet es die Möglichkeit reale Objekte zu "scannen" und diese direkt so detailliert darzustellen. Ich glaube zwar auch nicht so wirklich dran, aber mal sehen. Wenns so kommt wärs doch geil. Ausserdem bräuchte man für diese Polygonreichen Dinger auch erstmal vernünftige Pixeltapeten, das Problem hast du ja mit dieser Technik nicht.

@spionkaese: DDR3 stürzt doch imho im Preis, 100 GB RAM (bei entsprechendem Mainboard *hust*) würden nur knapp 500€ kosten. Wenn man bedenkt was man heute so für ne Graka ausgibt... 

Naja, man müsste die mal ein bisschen ausquetschen, find ich... zum Beispiel zu spionkaeses Spekulationen und anderen wichtigen Fragen.

BTW wäre doch auch eine "Hybrid-Technik" denkbar, bei der die Umgebung mit der Technik berechnet wird und Animationen und der ganze Rest mit aktueller Technik. Wäre doch auch schonmal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2011)

Der Gedanke is schon lecker aber ich frag mich ob es net einfacher währe das mit Raytracing zu erreichen.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2011)

Ne ok. Vergesst die Fragen habe das glaube ich jetzt verstanden das Prinzip. Zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht richtig nachgedacht.


----------



## H@buster (2. August 2011)

Die Leute da behaupten doch, dass es an sich eine ausgeklügelter Suche ist, die für das jeweils sichtbare Bild die nötigen Punkte raussucht. Dadurch hat man direkt ein perfektes LOD-System.
Auch für mich klingt das ganze etwas statisch, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Leute da ohne Ende entwickeln, wenn es dafür keine Lösung gäbe!.
Für mich plausibel würde eine Art Morph-Mechanismus klingen. Dabei würde die Position von ein paar Punkten im Nachhinein durch eine relativ einfache Funktion angepasst werden. Das involviert viel kreatives Nachdenken und einen ordentlichen Haufen Code, ist aber vom Rechenaufwand überhaupt kein Problem.

Ich hoffe ja, dass aus dem Ganzen noch etwas wird. Es klingt vielversprechend, aber auch nach einem großen Unterfangen.


----------



## ragazi (2. August 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> So, ich glaube das hier erklärt das ganze vernünftig und zeigt die Probleme auf.
> Und hier eine andere Engine, die ähnlich funktioniert, das aber für Geländedarstellung und Zerstörung von Geometrie.



Bleiben zwei Optionen. 1. das ganze ist eine riesen ente. 2. die typen haben eine so revolutionäre technologie, die eben icht die beschränkungen vorhandener technologien hat. 

für dich gilt also: das ganze erscheint unmöglich, bis unlimited detail dir das gegenteil bewiesen hat. wenn es so trivial wäre, dass du es mit den gelieferten erklärungen wiederlegen könntest, wäre schon jemand anders drauf gekommen. also eher schwach, vorhandene technologie herzunehemn, um die unmöglichkeit einer unbekannten beweisen zu wollen.

es wie in der physik. alles ist unmöglich, bis dir jemand das gegenteil beweist!


----------



## spionkaese (2. August 2011)

ragazi schrieb:


> Bleiben zwei Optionen. 1. das ganze ist eine riesen ente. 2. die typen haben eine so revolutionäre technologie, die eben icht die beschränkungen vorhandener technologien hat.
> 
> für dich gilt also: das ganze erscheint unmöglich, bis unlimited detail dir das gegenteil bewiesen hat. wenn es so trivial wäre, dass du es mit den gelieferten erklärungen wiederlegen könntest, wäre schon jemand anders drauf gekommen. also eher schwach, vorhandene technologie herzunehemn, um die unmöglichkeit einer unbekannten beweisen zu wollen.
> 
> es wie in der physik. alles ist unmöglich, bis dir jemand das gegenteil beweist!


 Die Typen können also Daten verarbeiten, ohne durch Übertragungsraten von Medien beschränkt zu werden?
Bestimmt, sie haben ein Verfahren entwickelt, das Daten abrufen kann, ohne Verzögerung, von handelsüblichen Festplatten 

wenn die Technik so revolutionär wäre und gut funktionieren würde, meinst du nicht wir hätten etwas gesehen, das die Kritiker verstummen lässt?
Aber nein, sie zeigen mal wieder, das Animationen nicht möglich sind, und der Renderer trotz extremen Instancings mit 20 fps läuft


----------



## Porry (2. August 2011)

Also ich hab mir auch mal vorgestellt, dass eine zukünftige Engine darin bestehen könnte alle Objekte aus vielen "Atomen" zu bilden.
Allerdings bin ich dann auf die Einsicht gekommen, dass sowas ja 'unendlich' viel Speicher verbrauchen wird.

Aber der Typ im Video hat ein wenig unklar formuliert. 
Hat der jetzt nur versucht zu sagen dass es möglich ist sehr detailreiche Objekte darzustellen oder will er auch sagen dass es für heutige Rechner sehr leicht möglich ist selbiges darzustellen?
Das wäre ja die eigentliche 'Revulotion'. Denn dass ich mit ner Unmenge an Speicher "unlimited Details" hinkriege hätte ich auch so sagen können.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich sagen will.


----------



## kickbox (8. Juli 2012)

Gibt es zu dem Thema schon was neues oder war das nur ein Aprilscherz?


----------



## blackout24 (8. Juli 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...s-lebenszeichen-der-entwickler-mit-video.html


----------

